

Rupert Murdoch Warns Facebook Faces Same Fate as MySpace - wikiburner
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/markets/10063498/Rupert-Murdoch-warns-Facebook-faces-same-fate-as-MySpace.html

======
X4
hahhahaha, maybe he wiretapped Mark Zuckerberg to get that info :D

